# wrong pkgdep in tomcat60.tbz



## yulei (Feb 6, 2012)

1. download the file ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/Latest/tomcat60.tbz, unzip it, in the file +CONTENTS, in line 53: 
	
	



```
@pkgdep jdk-1.6.0.3p4_27
```

2. in the url http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=tomcat-6.0.35&stype=name&sektion=all, the Requires: section shows 
	
	



```
jdk-1.6.0.3p4_28
```

Can someone tell me what is right?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 6, 2012)

They're both right, because packages and ports are different things. Packages are usually slightly older than ports, which is why the package depends on a slightly older jdk version than the port.


----------



## yulei (Feb 7, 2012)

But jdk-1.6.0.3p4_27 canâ€™t be found on http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=jdk-1.6.0.3p4_27&stype=name&sektion=all.

When I run [CMD=]pkg_add -r tomcat60[/CMD], it can't find the jdk:

```
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.cn.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-9.0-release/All/jdk-1.6.0.3p4_27.tbz:[/url] File unavaliable(e.g.,file not found,no access)
```
 
I try to *pkg_add* jdk 1.6 first, but I don't konw the package name of jdk. I search on http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi, and find the available jdk's name is "jdk-1.6.0.3p4_28".

Now the biggest problem for me maybe: *pkg_add -r* what's the pkg_name?
I can search the software in http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi.
But the result does not show the package name.

I try jdk16, jdk1.6, jdk-16, jdk-1.6, but none of them is right?

```
package name on ports.cgi      right argument for pkg_add -r
tomcat-6.0.35                  tomcat60
tomcat-7.0.25                  tomcat7
jdk-1.6.0.3p4_28                ?
```

Not needing the full version number for *pkg_add* is a good thing, but what is the pkg_name?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 8, 2012)

Use freshports.org then.


----------

